# what are some cubes you bought you were excited for that you hate? (or vice versa?)



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 10, 2021)

I was thinking about this a little today; how some of my collection turned out to be more fun than I expected, and then how some others turned out to be not fun or downright frustrating, or even in a '_I am never scrambling that again I don't want to touch it!'_ category.


So in the_ 'more fun than I was expecting' _category I'd have to put cuboids. 3x3x5, 3x3x7, and the X-Cube and Master X-Cube are really fun. They have a really nice solid, clacky feel to them and they're just fun and enjoyable to hold and solve. More than I expected them to be. Just picking them up feels good, they have a good weight and just a really nice solid feel. I wish I could find a WitEden 3x3 cube because I like the cuboids so much I wish I had a 'normal' cube from them, exactly like the 3x3x4,.. only just a 3x3. They just feel good to hold and use.



Honorable mention goes to the Tony Fisher 'Ball in a Cube'. I figured it would be a pretty easy solve, sort of a 4x4 combined with 5x5 centers, but it turned out to just be a very fun cube to solve. I have not figured out yet the edge parity alg for it yet, it only happens sometimes. I usually end up scrambling it while trying to fix the parity. It sort of gets a parity like a 4x4, but... not exactly since the centers are a 5x5. It's weird, I'll figure it out though hopefully. (extra honorable mention goes to the siamese cube which I forgot to take a pic of, that one is pretty fun too, and more challenging than I expected since you're limited to R and U moves .. for the most part.)



Also the shape-shifting 3x3 Rubiks is a lot of fun. I know people say, _"it's just a ghost-cube with stickers!"_ ... I don't care, it's fun to solve. F2L and PLL is a lot of fun on it. It's weird.






Now in the_ 'I thought you'd be fun; but now I hate you'_ category',...

#1 for me is the Mastermorphix. I thought it would be fun, it looked (sort of?) easy, it's a 3x3, right?

Hate it. Spent hours trying to solve it, finally gave in and watched a tutorial,.. that didn't make sense, so I watched another one,.. that also didn't make a lot of sense. I just found it a frustrating puzzle and I don't like the turning. It doesn't feel good in my hands. I eventually solved it out of dumb luck. But I didn't enjoy it.

runner up: The Gear Cube (mine is the Qiyi one),.. it looks cool, the mechanical aspect of it is neat, I just don't much enjoy the solves, and the aspect of 'keep turning until it fixes itself' doesn't appeal to me. On a 3x3 you do each move or alg knowing it's a set sequence of moves and you know why you're doing it and what the outcome will be. So the whole, 'just keep rotating and it'll work itself out' thing on the gear cube just sort of rubs me wrong. I want to know exactly what's happening on the cube I'm solving since understanding the process is part of the joy of doing the solve. Maybe I just need to do more solves with it, but I found the_ "Oh neat the pieces are rotating!" _aspect of the cube wasn't enough to keep me interested.




honorable mentions:

Gigaminx and Teraminx,... I swear I'll solve the last few sides of my Gigaminx one day,.. then I'll start on the Teraminx.

I've had a Gigaminx on my desk that's half solved for months. Seems like when I start working on the second half I screw up something on the first half and spend the time fixing it instead of solving. Haven't used a tutorial yet because I keep telling myself I should be able to figure it out since I can do big cubes and Megaminx. I probably just need to sit down and devote some real time into solving it and give it the proper attention it deserves. It's a very cool puzzle.


(I swear I'll figure you out you beautiful hunk-o-plastic!)



So what are your Love/Hates ? I can't be the only one with a few cubes gathering dust that I never want to solve again. haha




_..... I feel that morphix on the other side of the room glaring at me. _"Glare away! I hate you too! You're not my real Dad!" .._. ungrateful plastic..._


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 10, 2021)

I was super excited for the MF8 master FTO but it pops a ton.


----------



## LBr (Sep 10, 2021)

The valk elite was a lot worse than expected. Corner cutting was atrocious out of the box, so I had to loosen, and now it pops too much


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 10, 2021)

I was excited for the x-man tornado v2 but I don't like it at all. Dm if you want to trade lolseriously please do.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 10, 2021)

The Witeden 2x2x7. I love cuboids and the Witeden 2x2x4 is a big favorite of mine. But the 2x2x7 pops if you, well, do anything with it.

Another is the Carl's Bubbloid v2. The "new and improved" version except it pops constantly. It's basically impossible to solve because you're afraid to turn it.

X-Man Shadow. Got a custom magnetic one from Speedcubeshop. So incredibly bad. I had two options with - so tight that it couldn't be turned or popping. No in-between. Easily the worst "flagship" puzzle from a major company I've ever used. EASILY.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 10, 2021)

I don't HATE it, but I'm disappointed with the way my "Renewed" Gan X (numerical IPG) from Amazon came. It just has problem after problem, and I don't feel like cubing with it anymore. For just $5 more, I could have gotten the Air M brand new, and If I had saved $7, I could have gotten an M (its even cheaper now). I would definetly have chosen to get the M, but it was too late to return. When my brother got his M, it felt so much better than my X in ways I would really have wanted: Lighter and crispier.


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 11, 2021)

I was really excited for the Dayan Zhanchi Pro M but it was a major disappointment. I haven't touched it since May, when I got it


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 11, 2021)

I was excited for the MGC 4x4, considering the reviews I watched. Don't get me wrong, it's a good cube and very, VERY fast, but it has this weird squeaky noise that I can't seem to get rid of. During solves, it's barely noticeable, but ever so often I hear a _squeak _while turning it and when practicing slow solves and lookahead. I wasn't expecting that much from the QiYi MS Pyraminx and thinking that it was a slow cube, but it's actually my favorite out of my small collection.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 11, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> I was excited for the MGC 4x4, considering the reviews I watched. Don't get me wrong, it's a good cube and very, VERY fast, but it has this weird squeaky noise that I can't seem to get rid of. During solves, it's barely noticeable, but ever so often I hear a _squeak _while turning it and when practicing slow solves and lookahead.


Have you tried lubing the rings? That's usually the cause of squeaking noises in 444 and 666 hardware.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 11, 2021)

I was super excited for the Gan 356 cube in 2016. Turns out it was one of the worst overpriced cubes that I bought. It was super locky, was heavy, dark stickers that would start to chip instantly.

Granted the Gan cubes nowadays have changed a lot.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 11, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> Have you tried lubing the rings? That's usually the cause of squeaking noises in 444 and 666 hardware.


I haven't, but thanks for the suggestion! Although I have no heavy lubes. Is it ok if I use Weight 2?


----------



## Jonathan Cuber (Sep 11, 2021)

i was excited for the QIYI MS Pyra 
but out of the box it was horrible


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 11, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> I was excited for the MGC 4x4, considering the reviews I watched. Don't get me wrong, it's a good cube and very, VERY fast, but it has this weird squeaky noise that I can't seem to get rid of. During solves, it's barely noticeable, but ever so often I hear a _squeak _while turning it and when practicing slow solves and lookahead. I wasn't expecting that much from the QiYi MS Pyraminx and thinking that it was a slow cube, but it's actually my favorite out of my small collection.





cuberbutnotacuber said:


> I haven't, but thanks for the suggestion! Although I have no heavy lubes. Is it ok if I use Weight 2?


yeah anything will work, just the heavier the lube, the less often you have to lube it


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 11, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I was thinking about this a little today; how some of my collection turned out to be more fun than I expected, and then how some others turned out to be not fun or downright frustrating, or even in a '_I am never scrambling that again I don't want to touch it!'_ category.
> 
> 
> So in the_ 'more fun than I was expecting' _category I'd have to put cuboids. 3x3x5, 3x3x7, and the X-Cube and Master X-Cube are really fun. They have a really nice solid, clacky feel to them and they're just fun and enjoyable to hold and solve. More than I expected them to be. Just picking them up feels good, they have a good weight and just a really nice solid feel. I wish I could find a WitEden 3x3 cube because I like the cuboids so much I wish I had a 'normal' cube from them, exactly like the 3x3x4,.. only just a 3x3. They just feel good to hold and use.
> ...


I hate the mastermorphix too

I’ve solved it a couple of times but I hate it so much for no explainable reason


----------



## Scollier (Sep 12, 2021)

I got the YJ Zhilong mini 4x4 and since I didn't really know any other 4x4's and it was my first one, I thought it was good. However, the cube pops a ton the turning is really clacky. Then, when I got the MoYu RS4 M from a mystery puzzle, I found that it really didn't pop and the turning was quite smooth. I immediately liked it much much better than my previous YJ 4x4 and now it's my main.


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 12, 2021)

Also I was super excited for the rs3m 2020 because everyone was such a big fan of it but I honestly wasn’t that impressed, maybe because it’s my only stickered cube, I think I might be more careful with it because I’m scared of scratching it

It’s good for a budget cube, just in my opinion it doesn’t compete at all with my £25+ cubes like other people say


----------



## Joel binu (Sep 12, 2021)

The megaminx first solve I have done it is tough but later it become easy but the first solve is terrible for me


----------



## povlhp (Sep 12, 2021)

YLM 3x3 is the worst of my many 3x3. 

Mastermorphix was difficult and fun. Got YT help. Solved it 3-4 times before putting it away. And ordered a 4x4 Mastermorphix.


----------



## Joel binu (Sep 12, 2021)

povlhp said:


> YLM 3x3 is the worst of my many 3x3.
> 
> Mastermorphix was difficult and fun. Got YT help. Solved it 3-4 times before putting it away. And ordered a 4x4 Mastermorphix.


Qiyi w sail is my worst cube(3×3)


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 12, 2021)

povlhp said:


> YLM 3x3 is the worst of my many 3x3


Do you mean the YJ Yulong? Or is this another cube I don't know about?

EDIT : Oh wait. Yuxin Little Magic. *Sigh* *Facepalm*


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Sep 12, 2021)

The Meilong 3/Meilong 3M, is extremely bad for me, no lube, bad plastic quality, tight tension out of the box when loosen, it pops for countless, overall, it makes me disappointed, the Yuxin Little Magic M is way better.


----------



## povlhp (Sep 12, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> The Meilong 3/Meilong 3M, is extremely bad for me, no lube, bad plastic quality, tight tension out of the box when loosen, it pops for countless, overall, it makes me disappointed, the Yuxin Little Magic M is way better.


Meilong 3M with a bit of lube is one of my better cubes. Moyu cubes are mostly bone dry from factory. Good plastic, not too tight out of box. Never popped. But loosened up over time and I tightened it a bit last week. My cube for work.
don’t have the non-M. The Meilong Sq-1 pops.

YLM has strange cheap feeling plastic that I don’t like. Not in their sq-1 either. My other sq-1 is MGC so it is hard competition.

QiYi MS 2x2 and 3x3 are loud and feels different. But turns very good. But I really only like the Pyraminx.

The GAN 330 was pop-easy and way too lose out of box.

and for 2x2 - my well setup Yupo V2M is not that much worse than my MGC Elite. 

and in general I am surprised how good a cheap cube can get with silicone lube.


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Sep 12, 2021)

povlhp said:


> Meilong 3M with a bit of lube is one of my better cubes. Moyu cubes are mostly bone dry from factory. Good plastic, not too tight out of box. Never popped. But loosened up over time and I tightened it a bit last week.


Idk but mine is more than terrible.


----------



## LBr (Sep 12, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> Why Am I A duck??????????


----------



## qwr (Sep 12, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> Idk but mine is more than terrible.


did you lube it and break it in?


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

my YJ MGC. The magnets were weak. I was very dissapointed. I thought it was nice but it's bad.


----------



## YoungPotatoBoi (Sep 13, 2021)

For me it was the little magic


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> my YJ MGC. The magnets were weak. I was very dissapointed. I thought it was nice but it's bad.


You mean the 4x4 or 3x3?


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> You mean the 4x4 or 3x3?


3x3.


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Sep 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> did you lube it and break it in?


of course


----------



## qwr (Sep 13, 2021)

I like the more solid feel of the RS3M 2020 but only after setup to remove spring noise and friction


----------



## Gerry (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm still very new to puzzles so it's hard to truly comment on quality from brand to brand. Mostly will be general enjoyment of puzzles no matter the brand. (Mostly)

Puzzles I was excited for but sit on the shelf, Pyraminx, and Skewb. Then there is the Square one. Was so excited to get it, but now I HATE it.

The Skewb: I can't hang on to. 90% of my concentration is making sure I don't throw it across the room by accident. It's just the way the puzzles turns my hands can't grip it in a way that it doesn't just fly off in any direction like a wet bar of soap. Not the puzzles fault really, just the nerves in my hands are trash. 

Pyraminx: This one I CAN hand onto. However the angle of the way you need to hold the puzzle hurts my hands. 

Square 1: For some reason this feel like a double puzzle and it bugs me for whatever reason. I get so frustrated with the shapeshifting part. I struggle, and I don't enjoy it. However that feeling you get when you solve it is amazing, right? WRONG because it's still not solved! You still need to fix the colours. I don't know. It looked really fun in videos and stuff, but in person I hate it all.

Puzzles I wanted for my collection, but wasn't excited for,but ended up loving! Megaminx and 6x6 7x7

I wasn't super excited about them because of the way the Skewb, and Pyraminx are like my hands. However they are all comfortable to hold, very natural hand position. The only thing is, the 6x6 and 7x7 takes a little while to solve, so I need to take a break because my hands get tired fast. Even though a break is needed I thoroughly enjoy solving all 3 of them. Megaminx is now my favorite puzzle, and for some reason I enjoy the 6x6 and 7x7 more than I do my 4x4 and 5x5. I really wish there were more orders of Megaminxes in stickerless. I would get them all! Well except that crazy expensive $400 one.

Here is the only brand related one. Gan 251M. They have a reputation for top quality stuff. So when I got the puzzle I was very disappointed. Noisy, feels cheap, and hard to adjust. Now they want even more for the better "pro"" version? Don't sell garbage to begin with... The whole experience turned me off of 2x2.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 14, 2021)

Skewb gets me too, I don't really care for the way it's all turning corners.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 14, 2021)

Summing up rubiks brand in 3 words
Underwhelming: Rubik's 4x4


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 14, 2021)

yeah Rubiks can be underwhelming for sure. I collected a bunch of them but I still want a Hungarian 'Magic Cube' in the blue box,.. and a Rubiks Mate (siamese cube). Just picked up the Rubiks Sphere which is pretty cool. 

They all turn kind of badly though. I have close to 20 Rubiks and the only ones that turn ok are the 'Winning Moves' knock-off from the 80's (funny the KO turns better), and the 2x4 Rubiks Tower. 

They can't really compare with actual speed cubes though. 

I read Rubiks is now owned by a company in Canada. I want to get one of the 'new' Rubiks from them when I find one. I heard they changed the core to make the cubes turn better.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 14, 2021)

I bought a *Magic Cube Professional Speed Educacional Puzzle Toys Learning Games Magic Cube Games for Kids Toys* but it turned to be really bad

Don't know why LOL


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 14, 2021)

with a title like that I'd be expecting greatness...... GREATNESS!!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 14, 2021)

My first cubicle proshop cube, a mystic rs3m 2020. Of course is was good, but I was excepting a almost silent very swishy cube like they have in reviews. Big disappointment, been sitting on my shelf since.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 15, 2021)

I was pretty disappointed by the RS3M2020. It just doesn't live up to the hype. I was very impressed by the YJ Yuhu V2m and don't have any problems with it. I find the size to be very comfortable.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 15, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I was pretty disappointed by the RS3M2020. It just doesn't live up to the hype.



thank you. 

Seriously for a while there it was like every thread or post on Reddit regarding any cube would be followed by someone going,_ "just get the RS3M! It's so much better and it's only $8.!"_

It's a nice little cube but it's not the be-all-end-all


----------



## J41 (Oct 3, 2021)

Yeah I wasn't super impressed by the RS3M 2020, but was equally pleasantly surprised by the MeiLong 3M. I'm no good with setting up cubes, though.


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 2, 2021)

I was excited for the RS3M 2020, but now I feel it's too blocky and clunky for me, even with good lube.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 18, 2021)

Complete opposite here. Got the wrm 2021 maglev 20 minutes ago(no joke,) and got to say, I'm impressed. Almost broke my pb out of the box, and am consistently averaging 12 to 13 seconds, really good for me. I had quite low expectations, but its my main!


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 18, 2021)

J41 said:


> Yeah I wasn't super impressed by the RS3M 2020, but was equally pleasantly surprised by the MeiLong 3M. I'm no good with setting up cubes, though.





OtterCuber said:


> I was excited for the RS3M 2020, but now I feel it's too blocky and clunky for me, even with good lube.


Really? It was my previous main.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 18, 2021)

The RS3M2021 mag-lev is the biggest let down for me recently. It’s a great cube but only marginally better than the 2020 and not worth the extra $ IMO.

Also the Tengyun v2…it just didn’t have that feeling of the v1 I enjoy so so much.


----------



## J41 (Dec 19, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> Really? It was my previous main.



I can understand the appeal - it just doesn't suit me, I don't think. But as above, I might just not have it set up nicely.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 19, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> The RS3M2021 mag-lev is the biggest let down for me recently. It’s a great cube but only marginally better than the 2020 and not worth the extra $ IMO.
> 
> Also the Tengyun v2…it just didn’t have that feeling of the v1 I enjoy so so much.


I got it for free after making a big order on TC and I think its alright. I can see why so many people love the rs32020/21 but its not for me personally. Feels like there is too much room in between the pieces if that makes sense, but not in a good way like on the tengyun. The performance is great like literally every cube released right now, but my WRM21 is still better for my turning style. 

As for a puzzle that was really good when I wasn't expecting it to be (techncally it was an event as a whole) is squan. I went into it like 4 months after I first started cubing and kept on hearing people like colorful pockets just bash it relentlessly, but after learning it and getting good it's definitely one of the best events objectively.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 19, 2021)

I bought the aolong v2 in 2016 since it had like 300 positive reviews on the cubicle. What I didn't realize was that it was wildly outdated. I was very disappointed in the purchase, as it was the first time I had bought a speedcubes. Luckily, I had also gotten the mini weilong v2 in the same order, and that cube is still my favorite puzzle of all time.

About a year ago I got Rs3m2020. I have the v2 which I absolutely love and the v3 which is just blocky and bad. Now after watching several reviews, I was expecting a stellar cube. I recalled Jperm's utter astonishment at what I assumed would be a fantastic cube. However, the first turns revealed it to be an incredibly cheap feeling cube. More recently though, it's certainly grown on me, especially after setting it up. Oncee it's not so dry, it feels much better.

More recently, I got the Dayan Tengyun v1 and goodness it's such a garbage cube; I can't say I'm a fan of it whatsoever. The intricate piece design makes a lot of bumps and prevents smooth turning. It's exceptionally light, to the point where it's uncontrollable. The magnets are so weak you can barely feel them. I don't understand any of the hype about the cube. IMO the WRM 2019 does everything it does but better.


----------



## qwr (Dec 19, 2021)

I agree with you on the tengyun light magnets but not the bumpy feeling: to me it is incredibly slick and easy to turn.

Idk what v2 and v3 are for rs3m 2020 (does that mean 2021 and maglev versions?) but I think the cube is much better with a soft lube setup vs ootb which is blocky and spring noisy.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> Idk what v2 and v3 are for rs3m 2020 (does that mean 2021 and maglev versions?)


I meant the mf3rs2 and mf3rs3, the versions of the mf3 that came out before the 2020 (which really should have just been called the v4).


----------



## qwr (Dec 19, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I meant the mf3rs2 and mf3rs3, the versions of the mf3 that came out before the 2020 (which really should have just been called the v4).



oooh yeah. In fact the cube designs have changed iirc so that they maybe shouldn't be in the same series. 2020 naming is just foolish because it makes the cube seem outdated.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 19, 2021)

I was *so* excited about the fully functional 3x3x5.

There were some fakes (glued-on extensions), but this was the first way you could get one for yourself!
In retrospect, it's not as interesting as it "should" be — the most practical way to solve it is to restore the shape and then mostly solve like some layered dominos, but some of the shapes definitely take me way back.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 21, 2021)

man I love Cuboids. I have 3x3x1 up to 3x3x9

the Calvins don't seem as good as the WitEden ones

I just picked up the Calvin's 4x4x6 yesterday and am trying to figure it out. It's not as good as the other Calvins puzzles I have, it's loosening up a bit but it's still really tight. About as bad as a Rubiks Professor. Which ... is bad 

The X-Cube and Cross Cube and WitEden cuboids have been a lot of fun though. I love the X-Cube, even though it's just a bunch of commutators and some cuboid algs it's a lot of fun to solve for some reason.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Dec 21, 2021)

I was super excited for the Gan 460 M. Turns out it is extremely overpriced and the inner layers are horrible. I paid $60 for a cheap cube that I would buy for $20.


----------



## Seriousli (Dec 21, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I bought the aolong v2 in 2016 since it had like 300 positive reviews on the cubicle. What I didn't realize was that it was wildly outdated. I was very disappointed in the purchase, as it was the first time I had bought a speedcubes. Luckily, I had also gotten the mini weilong v2 in the same order, and that cube is still my favorite puzzle of all time.
> 
> About a year ago I got Rs3m2020. I have the v2 which I absolutely love and the v3 which is just blocky and bad. Now after watching several reviews, I was expecting a stellar cube. I recalled Jperm's utter astonishment at what I assumed would be a fantastic cube. However, the first turns revealed it to be an incredibly cheap feeling cube. More recently though, it's certainly grown on me, especially after setting it up. Oncee it's not so dry, it feels much better.
> 
> More recently, I got the Dayan Tengyun v1 and goodness it's such a garbage cube; I can't say I'm a fan of it whatsoever. The intricate piece design makes a lot of bumps and prevents smooth turning. It's exceptionally light, to the point where it's uncontrollable. The magnets are so weak you can barely feel them. I don't understand any of the hype about the cube. IMO the WRM 2019 does everything it does but better.


Totally agree with you on the tengyun complaint. From reading the reviews and watching videos, I expect a really really smooth, light and soft turning puzzle. However, I was proven wrong after unboxing it, pieces has weird bumps, making it 'far' from smooth and is not as quiet and soft as expected. Huge let down.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 21, 2021)

THE CUBER SQUARED said:


> I was super excited for the Gan 460 M. Turns out it is extremely overpriced and the inner layers are horrible. I paid $60 for a cheap cube that I would buy for $20.



I feel your pain. I bought one too.


----------



## Joel binu (Dec 29, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> I was excited for the RS3M 2020, but now I feel it's too blocky and clunky for me, even with good lube.


It is because you have to lube it if don't the cube get dry


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 29, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I feel your pain. I bought one too.





THE CUBER SQUARED said:


> I was super excited for the Gan 460 M. Turns out it is extremely overpriced and the inner layers are horrible. I paid $60 for a cheap cube that I would buy for $20.


apparently, there was a second batch that was better???


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Dec 29, 2021)

oh really? interesting. 

I'm kind of burnt out on giving Gan tons of money though, lol. 

Moyu, Qiyi and DaYan make excellent cubes. I have enough Gan cubes I don't think I need to keep paying those ridiculous prices. 

The WRM 2021 really won me over. I wasn't crazy about it at first but it really broke in nicely and got super smooth and quiet. 

The Valk did the same. Didn't like it at first but after a couple hundred solves it's a really smooth and good cube. 

Sad to see Valk go away. I have a few but I guess I'll grab a couple more before they disappear.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Dec 29, 2021)

I bought an 11x11x11 when they first came out. It was like holding a brick in your hands while solving, and the stickers in the center would get slightly damaged if you put it on a table in any way other than extremely gentle . . . my advice to anyone who is interested in buying a really big nxnxn, be sure you have a true grasp of its size and its weight. (Just like holding something that's 2.2 kilos isn't a big deal, imagine holding it for 30+ minutes. You will begin to think differently! Although probably most cubes don't way 2.2 kilos, any weight beyond a certain threshold starts to become a nuisance.)

Luckily I sold it for half price, so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## qwr (Dec 29, 2021)

Christopher Mowla said:


> I bought an 11x11x11 when they first came out. It was like holding a brick in your hands while solving, and the stickers in the center would get slightly damaged if you put it on a table in any way other than extremely gentle . . . my advice to anyone who is interested in buying a really big nxnxn, be sure you have a true grasp of its size and its weight. (Just like holding something that's 2.2 kilos isn't a big deal, imagine holding it for 30+ minutes. You will begin to think differently! Although probably most cubes don't way 2.2 kilos, any weight beyond a certain threshold starts to become a nuisance.)
> 
> Luckily I sold it for half price, so it wasn't a total loss.


You missed out on a good forearm workout!



Seriousli said:


> Totally agree with you on the tengyun complaint. From reading the reviews and watching videos, I expect a really really smooth, light and soft turning puzzle. However, I was proven wrong after unboxing it, pieces has weird bumps, making it 'far' from smooth and is not as quiet and soft as expected. Huge let down.


I have no idea what people mean by bumpy. The puzzle is as soft and quiet as people say it is. At least if you lube it. The only issue is the magnets are weak but there is a relatively easy mod to add extra magnets (I'm exploring shaving off plastic, see the modding thread)


----------

